
Gene-Editing May Revolutionize Treatments for Cancer and Infectious Diseases - devy
https://www.nytimes.com/2018/07/11/health/gene-editing-cancer.html
======
mark_biotasks
Yes, and we need more hackers in bioinformatics and RSEs or Research Software
Engineers.

If you are a data scientist or software engineer and are looking for a new
field that really needs your help check out computational biology and/or
bioinformatics.

